# I regret selling my previous fursona [BOUGHT HIM BACK!]



## Bababooey (Jul 10, 2021)

*Edit*: I got him back the same damn day I posted this. I found their username through a paypal transaction and contacted them via facebook. I bought him back!

So almost a year ago, I sold my drake fursona, Jack. I'm sure some of you remember that mostly grey draconic dude, with his big ears, forward-facing horns, and pupil-less green eyes. I thought I lost connection to him because at the time, I was really in love with my werebat dude, Dusty.

I jumped the gun selling him. It was due to a temporary emotion. He was my first "proper" fursona. He was a character I felt very close to. He was the reason I am still a furry to this day. I used to say I'd give an arm instead of ever selling him. It was a serious lapse of judgment.

Jack, wherever you are, I hope you haven't been forgotten. I sure as hell haven't forgotten you, and I never will. I miss you so much. I'm sorry. I won't make the same mistake with Ash, ever. In selling him, I sold a piece of myself.

Yeah I know he's just a fictional character, but he feels much more than that. He feels like a best friend I've lost forever. Sometimes I imagine me and him saying goodbye, with him smiling but showing sadness in his eyes, before walking off and slowly fading into the distance.

I love you, man. I'm sorry.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 10, 2021)

Damn, that sucks dude. 

Have you considered contacting the person you sold your Fursona to?


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 10, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Damn, that sucks dude.
> 
> Have you considered contacting the person you sold your Fursona to?


I lost their contact, and even if I could contact them, they loved him so much I doubt they'd sell him back to me. He's gone for good, pretty much.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 10, 2021)

Chomby said:


> I lost their contact, and even if I could contact them, they loved him so much I doubt they'd sell him back to me. He's gone for good, pretty much.


Yeah, that sucks for sure. Have you tried poking around, see if you can find their contact info?


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 10, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Yeah, that sucks for sure. Have you tried poking around, see if you can find their contact info?


I forgot their name and what Discord server I met them in. I join so many servers. I don't have screenshots or anything. It's safe to assume that I'm not getting him back.


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 10, 2021)

I FOUND THEM THROUGH MY PAYPAL TRANSACTIONS AND CONTACTED THEM AND THEY'RE GONNA LET ME BUY HIM BACK!!


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Jul 10, 2021)

Chomby said:


>


Congrats! Glad this story has a happy ending. ^_^


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 10, 2021)

I'm happy for you.


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 10, 2021)

I already paid half. Just need to scrounge up $63. lol


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 10, 2021)

That's awesome! 
I'm glad you were able to find it!!!


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 10, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> That's awesome!
> I'm glad you were able to find it!!!


YEAH! 

Also they are accepting 3 characters of mine that were for sale to cover the rest!


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 10, 2021)

Oop I'm still short $35. I forgot I sold him for $175. Pftt.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 11, 2021)

Chomby said:


> Oop I'm still short $35. I forgot I sold him for $175. Pftt.


Make sure you screenshot your transaction!


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 11, 2021)

They called it even! Jack is back, baby! 





I loved you and missed you! I'll never sell you again! We are joined at the hip!


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 11, 2021)

I told my mom I got him back and she said that I shouldn't have sold him and that he's my signature character. "I liked that character."

Bruh I'm so emotional. ;_;


----------



## Simo (Jul 11, 2021)

Heh, for a moment, I thought this said "I regret _smelling_ my previous fursona"...


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 11, 2021)

Simo said:


> Heh, for a moment, I thought this said "I regret _smelling_ my previous fursona"...


Ohhhh you skunky skunk!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 11, 2021)

Congrats on getting your 'sona back!!


----------



## wonton312 (Jul 11, 2021)

Congratulations on getting a great chunk of yourself back!

This reminds me about all the big and small universes I created over my childhood, my years full of angst, and in times feeling being alienated. Even some just stopped relating to my current mindset and cringed me out, it was my brainchild of that moment of past. If they were never created, so do the worlds I am working on right now.

I still regretted trashing 4 volumes of my hand drawn mangas because I didn't want my parents to read it, it happened more than ten years ago and those drawings on exercise books are never coming back to me. I may not have a fursona, but I have sons and daughters scattered around my memory and on tons of paper lying virtually anywhere in the house. Parting with them is like denying my own past and thus the present.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 11, 2021)

I regret so much about my life.

I'm vicariously enjoying your good fortune. This thread makes me smile. Plus I love your character.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jul 11, 2021)

It's good to hear you bought your fursona back!

I don't want to sound like a dad but there is a lesson to be learned here. You said that you were close to Jack but sold him based on experiencing a "temporary emotion" as you put it. See that's how you end up living a life full of regrets. You let an emotion overtake you and you follow through on your impulses. What could've happened if there was no way to buy Jack back? That's the stuff you need to think about before doing anything drastic. Especially as drastic as selling your fursona.

That'd be like me selling the main characters of my comic. There'd be a lot regret immediately afterwards.


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 11, 2021)

TheCynicalViet said:


> It's good to hear you bought your fursona back!
> 
> I don't want to sound like a dad but there is a lesson to be learned here. You said that you were close to Jack but sold him based on experiencing a "temporary emotion" as you put it. See that's how you end up living a life full of regrets. You let an emotion overtake you and you follow through on your impulses. What could've happened if there was no way to buy Jack back? That's the stuff you need to think about before doing anything drastic. Especially as drastic as selling your fursona.
> 
> That'd be like me selling the main characters of my comic. There'd be a lot regret immediately afterwards.



You're right. It was a very impulsive and rash decision. Luckily luck (lol) was on my side when I sought to get him back, but it easily couldn't of been. I've definitely learned my lesson and I won't ever do it again. I was very fortunate. Very, *very* fortunate. 

I imagined yesterday that Jack was walking through a field and looked up. He noticed me and Ash (my other fursona) on a hill, dropped his belongings, and ran to us, before picking me up with a hug and twirling me around. 

This song played:






Yeah I'm cringe. Do I care? Not right now. No. lol


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 14, 2021)

First art commission featuring him after a year apart!
Artist: shiirun


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 14, 2021)

Eyyyy, I'm happy for you, man.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 14, 2021)

Welcem beck jeck!


----------



## LameFox (Jul 14, 2021)

I honestly had no idea people sold fursonas. Aren't they like your personal avatar(s) in the furry world or something?


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 14, 2021)

LameFox said:


> I honestly had no idea people sold fursonas. Aren't they like your personal avatar(s) in the furry world or something?


Yeah, but sometimes people can feel disconnected to their fursonas and their design can be sold.


----------



## Foxridley (Jul 14, 2021)

LameFox said:


> I honestly had no idea people sold fursonas. Aren't they like your personal avatar(s) in the furry world or something?





Chomby said:


> Yeah, but sometimes people can feel disconnected to their fursonas and their design can be sold.


Yeah, fursonas can change. I felt more connected to a different sona for a couple years, but I changed back to the one I have now.


----------



## LameFox (Jul 14, 2021)

I forget this site kills text emotes lol. that looks so much more _enthusiastic_ than it was meant to be.

I suppose I've probably seen people selling them before and just couldn't tell them apart from regular characters, now that I think of it.


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 15, 2021)

Awesome art by im2720! They hadn't drawn a long snout before, but they did an excellent job!


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 15, 2021)

Art by EdgyDragon! I absolutely love their style. 
They got this done super fast!


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 16, 2021)

Same artist as above!


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 16, 2021)

Chomby said:


> First art commission featuring him after a year apart!
> Artist: shiirun


He so cool.


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 18, 2021)

Art by @Diterkha! They did an awesome job! I love his scales.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jul 18, 2021)

Honestly, I don’t get why people buy other peoples fursona. Isn’t the fun part creating one on your own?


----------



## Raever (Jul 18, 2021)

Chomby said:


> I FOUND THEM THROUGH MY PAYPAL TRANSACTIONS AND CONTACTED THEM AND THEY'RE GONNA LET ME BUY HIM BACK!!



This was the fastest emotional roller coaster I've ever been on lol

Glad you got him back dude!

Yeah I have a strict "no selling" rule for all my characters. Even the ones I never use. I'm too afraid of missing them later.



AceQuorthon said:


> Honestly, I don’t get why people buy other peoples fursona. Isn’t the fun part creating one on your own?



Some people love the creativity of the design and feel they might fit in a particular world they wrote out, others just feel connected to the OC itself. Whatever the case is, that's why adoptables exist as well.

Some are also uncomfortable with giving an artist details to draw if they don't do art. They're afraid of being misunderstood or correcting artists because a lot of the time a Sona design is someone's first attempt at a commission as well - and that can be rather daunting.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (Aug 2, 2021)

how tf do you seel your fursona? is there a secret market for the rights of virtual animal characters?


----------



## Bababooey (Aug 2, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> how tf do you seel your fursona? is there a secret market for the rights of virtual animal characters?


There's a market but it's not exactly a secret. It's a pretty common thing, man.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (Aug 2, 2021)

Chomby said:


> There's a market but it's not exactly a secret. It's a pretty common thing, man.


still pretty weird


----------



## Bababooey (Aug 2, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> still pretty weird


Furries in general are pretty weird.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (Aug 3, 2021)

Chomby said:


> Furries in general are pretty weird.


that's true


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 3, 2021)

LameFox said:


> I honestly had no idea people sold fursonas. Aren't they like your personal avatar(s) in the furry world or something?


You telling me people don’t sell their souls?


----------



## Alopecoid (Aug 3, 2021)

Chomby said:


> They called it even! Jack is back, baby!
> 
> View attachment 115915
> 
> I loved you and missed you! I'll never sell you again! We are joined at the hip!


Awww this makes me happy ^!^


----------



## TowerHaunt (Sep 15, 2021)

So a piece of your soul was worth 175$ how much is the entire thing? lol


----------



## Bababooey (Sep 15, 2021)

TowerHaunt said:


> So a piece of your soul was worth 175$ how much is the entire thing? lol


Good question.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Sep 15, 2021)

Glad everything's back, I guess?

I'm just giving you my two cents: Never give/sell your sonas, present or legacy--they'll always be your other self, no matter how much you dear them at the moment you're considering to let them go.

I do the same on mine, too. While I don't tend to make any use of my past sonas, they always mean something to me! UwU

Congrats for your return, of your sona! Dear Chomby! ÒwÓ


----------



## Tendo64 (Sep 15, 2021)

This kinda thing is why I don't sell characters I'm not attached to anymore, I just retire them. There's a lot of OCs I have that I have no interest in usiing but just could never part with because they're special to me,,, the nostalgia, y'know?


----------

